# HHH Workout routine



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Another WWE superstar workout routine i found, taken from his book.. (copy and pasted off sum site 

Triple H's Workout Triple H's Training Workout and Advice

by Ben Tatar The sport of bodybuilding has taken TRIPLE H to the top of the WWF/WWE. He believes that bodybuilding has made everything possible for him. We have to keep in mind that TRIPLE H is not a "powerlifter" and even in his book he mentions that he could only bench 315 for 2 reps. However, he does have a very impressive physique, he did know Ted Arcidi and bodybuilding did take him to the top of the World of sports entertainment. TRIPLE H recommends this program, mostly to the beginner.

TRIPLE H'S Bodybuilding routines.(For the beginner)-








Day 1- Chest(heavy day)

Incline bench presses. 2-4 sets of 6-10 reps

Flat Bench presses 2-4 sets of 6-10 reps

Dumbbell Presses 2-4 sets of 6-10 reps

Lateral raises or upright rows 2-4 sets of 6-10 reps

Tricep Pushdowns 2-4 sets of 6-10 reps

Day 2- Back, Biceps, Legs (Light)

Wide grip pulldowns- 2-4 sets of 12-15

Dumbbell Rows- 2-4 sets of 12-15 reps

Hyperextensions- 1-2 sets of 12-15 reps

Dumbbell curls- 2-4 sets of 12-15 reps

Barbell curls. 2-4 sets of 12-15 reps

Leg extensions 2-4 sets of 12-15 reps

Legs curls 2-4 sets of 6-10 reps

Calf raises. 2-4 sets of 6-10 reps








Day 3 (Light Day)

Incline Bench presses 2-4 sets. 12-15 reps

Flat-bench presses 2-4 sets of 12-15 reps

Dumbbell bench press 2-4 sets of 12-15 reps

Lateral raises/ or upright rows- 2-4 sets of 12-15 reps

Tricep pushdowns 2-4 sets of 12-15 reps

Lying tricep extensions.. 2-4 sets of 12-15 reps

Day 4 (Heavy Day)

Wide grip pulldowns 2-4 sets of 6-10 reps

Dumbbell rows 2-4 sets of 6-10 reps

Hyper extensions 1-2 sets of 10-15 reps

Dumbbell curls 2-4 sets of 6-10 reps

Barbell curls 2-4 sets of 6-10 reps

Leg extensions 2-4 sets of 6-10 reps

Leg presses 2-4 sets of 6-10 reps

Leg curls 2-4 sets of 6-10 reps

Calf raises 2-4 sets of 6-10 reps

For a lifter starting out, give TRIPLE H's program a try. And then go from there..

ADDITIONAL TIPS FROM TRIPLE H- 1) Stimulate the muscle, don't kill it. 2) Train with your goals in mind. 3) keep your mind into the exercise and not wandering 3) You get out what you put in.

SPECIAL TECHNIQUES.. TRIPLE H, does what he calls the TRIPLE H burn. This means he doesn't rest between sets and selects a moderate weight. He does 15 reps on leg press for example, holds for 15 seconds in the flexed position. Then 12, holds for 12, then 10, 7, 6,5,4,3,2,1 second. If that gives you the idea.

So, I believe that TRIPLE H's program can be useful for the beginner or perhaps the critical bench user while they take 2 months off of training to rest between cycles. I think this will balance their bodies, their lives and then increase the lifters motivation to go after Critical bench again. For me personally, I have found reps beneficial during the off season. I remember doing reps, sets and cardio with my brother. I ended up losing some size and I became very shredded. My muscle endurance also increased, to the point I was doing 40-45 pull ups, benching 225 for over 20 reps. And even though I lost size, I was performing a 355 RAW bench press at 167lbs and 505 with bands and I looked great and was in the best FITNESS of my life. I was also building lots of mental toughness. So therefore, reps were good for me during this time. After that I came back power training stronger than ever. Shortly after, I got my bench into the 400s and I performed a 585 reverse band bench press and did 405 for 23 reps. This path also has given me a broader base of training knowledge.


----------

